# Home sought for Lilac Tabby British Shorthair



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I've just taken the decision to look for a loving, permanent pet home for 'Pip', a 15 month old, very pretty, petite, lilac classic tabby BSH female. She very recently had her first and only litter, a single kitten; it seems that the humans in the house were still FAR more interesting and, unfortunately, she just would not settle with her 'baby'. 

A little bit about her...good bits first. She is, and always has been, in perfect health, is perfectly clean around the house (i.e. has never failed to use the litter tray), isn't fussy with her food (i.e. eats raw, canned and dry) but above all else she has *the* most loving, people oriented temperament and is an all-round cuddle bug and lap cat.

The possible down side with Pip is that she really does not like other cats (and strangely the feeling seems to be mutual) and I would much prefer that Pip went to a home as an only cat. Though she always settles down quietly at night, Pip can be clingy and does not like to be excluded (for lengthy periods of time) from wherever her owner might be, around the house, during the day - and unless she's somewhere sound asleep, she will let you know, quite vocally!

Pip is still very young and, perhaps unlike many British, at times when she isn't crashed out sleeping she is very active and playful and I think would really benefit from living with a family where she has children to play with her and perhaps some secure outside space for her to explore. 

If anyone thinks they be interested in giving this girl a lovely home, please drop me a line privately. Many thanks.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

I have two cats - so she's not for me I'm afraid - but she sounds like an ideal pet - she sounds lovely, I'm sure she'll find a new home soon.


----------



## aszuelka (Jul 19, 2013)

Did you still looking for new family for Pip? :001_wub:


----------



## Dms132 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello
I would be very interested in Pip please but I don't know how to message you privately. Please could you send me a message and I will reply back. Many thanks 
Donna


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello Donna,
Tried sending you a private message here but couldn't for some reason; sent you a visitor message instead. If you have any trouble picking it up/finding it, let me know. Thanks.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Fingers and paws crossed for her!
Would love to see a picture of her


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Have you discussed this with her breeder? (if they are not you that is!) Even though they can't stop you rehoming her I'm sure they would like to know what has happened to their baby.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you, Jill  Photo (hopefully!) attached here.

OS, I bred Pip herself, her mother and grandmother, grandfather and great grandfather.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> Thank you, Jill  Photo (hopefully!) attached here.
> 
> OS, I bred Pip herself, her mother and grandmother, grandfather and great grandfather.


Oh what a beauty she is :001_tt1:


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Pips a very pretty girl......Hope she doesn't have to wait too long until her perfect slave comes along.

Oh wait......Cookie,April and Pip reels off the tongue just puurrrfectly cookieand me


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for all your kind comments. She's a very pretty cat but, I must say, looks a little different from her photo which was taken in the winter. Shortly thereafter she called relentlessly (one of the reasons for deciding to spay her), was mated, gave birth, and straight back into call! So she's a slim version of herself at the moment but will regain her chubby cheeked look.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

loubyfrog said:


> Oh wait......Cookie,April and Pip reels off the tongue just puurrrfectly cookieand me


Except Pip doesn't like other cats


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Cookieandme said:


> Except Pip doesn't like other cats


It's quite odd re this as it's more a case of my other cats really dislike her. The only conclusion I can come to is that my others are very, very typical of the breed - laid back, non-vocal... pretty much couch potatoes. Pip however is very young, active, can be vocal, very athletic in play and, I think, highly intelligent and people oriented.. more like one of the Foreign/Oriental breeds. I was worried about her not settling well with a cat(s) that weren't as active and playful as she which is why I thought a single cat home the best really.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> Pip however is very young, active, can be vocal, very athletic in play and, I think, highly intelligent and people oriented..


Just like April then (steps away from keyboard)


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

gskinner123 said:


> Thank you, Jill  Photo (hopefully!) attached here.
> 
> OS, I bred Pip herself, her mother and grandmother, grandfather and great grandfather.


An Absolute stunner:001_wub:


----------



## Dms132 (Jul 25, 2013)

Ahhh she's lovely! I've sent you a message to your private email, hope you got it


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

She is lovely, I hope she finds the perfect home.


----------

